# Jig Teaser



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2009)

I must have made about 6 million jigs so far to make this , but I think my latest prototype is almost there:biggrin: I just need to tune it a little to make sure all the spike ends are the same
12 wavey spikes. I'm really pleased:biggrin:
The jig and method really isn't safe so I'll show pics of it once it's properly done. But done with a router and a universal joint from an old socket set
Watcha reckon?


----------



## CaptG (Dec 29, 2009)

I reckon it is AWESOME.  Nice job Skippy, I can not wait to see the "SAFE" jig, lol.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, that's strange...when I clicked on the thumbnail it shows the big pic in the 'Lightbox' but has jagged edges. If I click again on the big pic it shows the pic on it's own but without the jagged effect But they are smooth:biggrin: promise


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## www (Dec 29, 2009)

That is cool.  once it is safe and if you need a tester, just to make sure it is safe, let me know. I am very accident prone.  Lol


----------



## leehljp (Dec 29, 2009)

GREAT IDEA! I am trying to get the idea in my head. I get the increase/decrease jig, and I can understand a wave, but combining the two would take some "thinking!"  I can't wait to see your jig and set up. Great work!

I could see this on a modified routercrafter, if anyone remembers those. :wink:

Guessing, you have a router (with a pointed bit mounted) that travels with a lift" from the starting point to the end point and somehow you have a wave added, as in the pen mill setup.

OR, you have a CNC machine! (But you said "JIG", so that eliminates CNC.)

You have my curiosity on HIGH!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome work!  Can't wait to see the setup you have to do this.

Maybe you could highlight some of the "unsafe" parts, just to show us what not to do, though I'm sure some of its just obvious


----------



## SamThePenMan (Dec 29, 2009)

leehljp said:


> OR, you have a CNC machine! (But you said "JIG", so that eliminates CNC.)



Technically you would still sort of have to have a jig setup to hold the pen in a CNC, but not anything nearly as complicated as if doing it by hand.

I would imagine its some sort of template possible that the router some how follow, setup some how to allow indexing to get the waves evenly spaces...can't wait to see


----------



## bitshird (Dec 29, 2009)

Steven, you really enjoy making our brains smoke don't you, I've had steam coming out my ears from the three brain cells rubbing together at light speed trying to figure this out, Shame upon you.:wink::wink:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2009)

Although I have already just finished altering the 'unsafe' part, I think I may have been patronizing in saying that it was too unsafe to show you guys - I apologize for that:redface:

LOL, perhaps 'attachment' or 'mechanism' would be a better word than jig.
But as the router is the only part that spins, I dunno

Small router mounted in toolpost, with perfect point bit.
Tailstock radically offset so I used a modified universal socket swivel to act as a screw chuck. Like a bottle stopper mandrel I guess.

I indexed the drive pulley with 24 x 5mm tapped holes and arranged the gear chain to massively reduce the ratio. I had to add another wheel to the chain, but it simply bolts on.
Then I made the eccentric cam. The connecting link has bearings to reduce slop. 
With the exception of the pulley indexing, I made no other mods to my lathe.
The whole thing is driven by a crank which I have on the end of the leadscrew

The drive pulley belt is fitted in the pic, but it was removed to do the cuts. Of course the lathe was unplugged as well.

The blue pr was the main blank and to test this idea I simple painted the cuts and filled with CA. I will 'double cast' the next ones.

Simple huh?:biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2009)

YEAH!! what Ken said.  STOP TEASING THE MONKEYS IN THE CAGE SKIPPY!!!!!

When I finish growing up I want to be like skippy:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 29, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey, that's strange...when I clicked on the thumbnail it shows the big pic in the 'Lightbox' but has jagged edges. If I click again on the big pic it shows the pic on it's own but without the jagged effect



The one in the lightbox is slightly smaller and shows jpeg artifacts more.
Sort of a moire effect

Sometimes I just can't figure how some people's brains can come up
with these things.
I'm just going to go back to making my white pine sierras, thanks.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 29, 2009)

I've told you guys before.  The is a genious.  Steven, where do you find the time to think all this stuff up?  I can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Steven*

Really smick from Ideas Unlimited. I have a number for this year as well just finished mods on the PW will send them to you. Please use my E Mail addy and send me sme more pics of this one.

Happy new year mate.    Peter.


----------



## darcisowers (Dec 29, 2009)

better yet, we'd like a video of that thing in action!  Very cool.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 29, 2009)

And I thought you got a new video camera and it was going to be a dance - but I guess that's more Irish than Welsh.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 29, 2009)

darcisowers said:


> better yet, we'd like a video of that thing in action!  Very cool.



Yeah.. That would be cool... Without the video, the instructions might as well be in french.  (for me that means there is some words in there that I recognize, but I couldn't put it all together in any logical way).

Wicked looking!   The double cast makes sense.. When you first posted it I thought it was two blanks cut together, which would be extreme!

So if you double cast these, how long till you send them to Dawn for us all to buy on exotics?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is sweet. I would love to know what planet you came from!


----------



## Scoots (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a great and creative technique you've come up with.  It boggles my mind, but I certainly know that it looks awesome.


----------



## mickr (Dec 30, 2009)

when I first saw it I thought you had rigged up a unit like Mr. Beall had a few years back..another wizard type product..and amazingly the gears you put on your lathe resemble his old unit...grand "modification" and SUPER looking blank


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 30, 2009)

It looks safe enough, I didn't see any blood and it appears you still have all your fingers..  By the way, that is absolutely a wicked idea.  I got to get my lathe up and running.....


----------



## johncrane (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice Skip! lam guessing it will be a long tube click pen.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2009)

AAARRRGGHHH !!!! 
You know, sometimes I'm amazed at my own stupidity:redface:

I figured that the reason the spikes didn't start or end in the same spot was because the universal joint from a socket set isn't really a TRUE one.
The axis of both halves must be on the same plane. Not offset like these are. If you have ever worked on a prop shaft on a car you'll know what I mean.
Now you can buy proper small U-joints for about a fiver but all the shops are closed so I thought I could make one from a swivel bearing that I had laying around........

I didn't realise the problem till I finished it, see if you can spot the error:biggrin:

The pic shows an un-modified joint, then my first modified attempt and finally the swivel one which is as useful as a chocolate teapot!!!


----------



## brokenbit (Dec 30, 2009)

Eagle wood be impressed 
Did he help in any way from above
His wave blank used a router out the wave


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it may look better if the spikes don't all start and stop at the same point, but only experiments will tell.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2009)

First thing I can think of is that the cup will turn with the lathe but the bearing will not. sort of like leaving a broken link in the chain. you can reach anything but when it comes to the pulling things aren't going to progress very well. By the way different starting points for the spikes is not necessarily a bad thing. Control of exactly where any given spike does start or ends might be though.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I hacksawed and filed the thing and got it 'more or less' but I think I'll buy a proper one later. :frown: 
The resin shop is closed too anyway.
What I'm trying to prevent is the big difference that you can see in the pic below. I guess 'random' may be ok too, but I think un-even lengths will catch your eye as a mistake, like a poorly made celtic cross does.

John, this pattern will shrink a lot when turned down to size. I'd be lucky to get a Sierra sized blank out of it.

The swivel one I made is 'live' but of course should be 'dead' :wink:
Daniel, I think that's what you said, but I struggled to read your reply:biggrin:
( we must be too alike:biggrin: )


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 30, 2009)

cool. you need a mini cv joint like out of a car for the swivel.  Great work.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2009)

Skip, yeah we are thinking the same thing. moves when it shouldn't. Now is that the tuct tape repair or the WD-40. I can never keep those straight.
By the way I still like the different lengths of the spikes. if they are symmetrical around the blank I like them even more. You may have "Accidentally" stumbled upon a variation fo what you are trying to create. I Cristin it the "Variant Spiked Blank"

For anyone that still cannot picture it. Skip made it so both ends of the blank are being held by bearings. I thought he was being a bit hard on himself with teh how stupid can you get comment considering how stupid he is not. But I do have to admit that is a rookie move at best. of course it does simplify turning the blank for the next cut though

A Mini CV joint is exactly what you need. not only will it swivel but be dead. they where made to take the pounding a lathe will give them.


----------



## gwilki (Dec 31, 2009)

Ingenious, Steven.


----------

